# Side effects of Beaphar - Help!!!



## SparkieandKate (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All,

hopefully I have done this correctly, I am new!!

I need some help, I have wormed my min pin with Beaphar yesterday, correct dose etc and he is really lethargic, i.e no usual barking and not even running to greet me :-( he is not sick, has no temperature and is eating and going to the toilet fine. Has anyone had similar experiences with Beaphar?? 
Thanks


----------



## SparkieandKate (Jul 18, 2012)

He is now doing little cries when I move him! :-( think a trip to the out of hours vet might be in order :-(


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

He sounds very poorly... you need to get him to the vets ASAP.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have never used that particular brand and hope your little one is okay. Keep us posted and try to stay calm, he may just be a little off colour but best to check. Usually if they eat they are not too bad, same with children. You won't sleep though so the vet is the best option.


----------



## SparkieandKate (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,

he picked up a little last night (doing usual naughty things!) and was much better this morning, if a little quiet 

I will not be giving him Beaphar again tho!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad he's okay now and the worry is over. I hate giving the dogs chemicals but it has to be done for worms. Hugs to the lil fella from here.


----------



## edilum (Jan 12, 2013)

I sprayed my dog 3 days ago with Beaphar flea spray and the next day he was very quite in himself, no excitement to greet us, not eating too much but a little. very down so I said I would see how he was the following day, never making the connection with the spray at this stage. Yesterday he was yelping if touched, not really walking too much not eating or drinking and looking very miserable to brought to vet who said he had temp of 41 max is normally 39 for dog. He was put on drip and an overnight stay, she said prob a reaction to the spray!!!! we are still waiting for them to ring us to see how he is. I will never ever use this product again and would stronger advise others to stay clear of it!!


----------

